# Yamaha moto bike



## jwhogfann (Mar 10, 2020)

Just pulled this out of a shed after 25 years sitting in there..I think a 76 Yamaha moto bike..just missing a couple of things..could someone help me on value..


----------



## Rambler (Mar 10, 2020)

Very unique, I like it!


----------

